# DOS USB troubles getting keyboard and CD to work



## pythons (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a win98 startup disk and the win98 installation CD. my computer is a pentium 2. I'm trying to install windows on a computer with a totally busted old CD-ROM. what I have is a floppy and a USB CDRW

I'm using method 4 as described here: bootdisk.com/usb.htm to load USB CD drivers.
I have this added to config.sys on the startup disk: "device=a:\duse.exe dri=1 verbose"

when I startup my USB CD looks like its working (its spinning around and making little noises) but the problem is my keyboard (also USB) dosent work when I load this disk. I know its because of the USB drivers because it was working before. and it is plugged in.


----------



## djjarvis (Apr 18, 2005)

Try in the system BIOS settings, look for a setting: USB Legacy Devices and make sure it is turned on.


----------

